# Wireless USB Adapter



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2013)

Please suggest a good Wireless USB adapter which can be used as a Wifi hotspot as well. Budget is rs 600 -700 (max rs 1000).


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2013)

get this :
TP-LINK TL-WN723N 150Mbps Mini Wireless N USB Adapter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> get this :
> TP-LINK TL-WN723N 150Mbps Mini Wireless N USB Adapter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com



I just purchased that 2 days ago and got it delivered yesterday. Its awesome and best VFM. I'd also recommend that you go with this


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> I just purchased that 2 days ago and got it delivered yesterday. Its awesome and best VFM. I'd also recommend that you go with this



How about this one?

TP-LINK 150 Mbps TL-WN721N Wireless N - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

And will any of these work as wifi hotspot for android?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 12, 2013)

^ You can use an app called Connectify to make it a wifi-hotspot


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 13, 2013)

Please suggest for my requirements :

- Compatible with Windows 8 64 bit
- Compatible with Asus RT N13u

Budget : 1.5k 


What is the difference in 150mbps and 300mbps....range and transfer speed?



The Conqueror said:


> I just purchased that 2 days ago and got it delivered yesterday. Its awesome and best VFM. I'd also recommend that you go with this



Is it compatible with Win 8 64 bit ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 13, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> ^ You can use an app called Connectify to make it a wifi-hotspot



I know about Connectify, but are the above adapters supported by it? I already have Intel/pro 3945 ABG wireless network adapter, which isn't supported by either connectify or intel My Wifi Dashboard.


----------

